# florida



## ganjadude11 (Mar 16, 2009)

i am moving to florida this summer and i know that there is two growing seasons i was just wondering if someone could tell me when the two growing seasons start                                 
thanks


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2009)

Which part of Florida?  What are you growing? Down south here, 1 outside growing season for veggies, approx Oct - March/April.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah what ART said i live in northern part of florida and outside season begins in march and usally will go till bout second week of November before we get the first real cold spells up here.Now for down south depends on how far down u get some places i bet u could grow all year


----------



## ljjr (Mar 16, 2009)

growing outdoors in fl starts around the end of april/beginning of may for me outdoors, depending on the strain the season can go all the way to the end of november here in central fl i veg em inside and put them outdoors to bloom. but it doesn't get too cold here so you can harvest several outdoor crops here  is one  i had flowering outdoors last march i ended up having to cut her down for security reasons.


----------



## rasta (Mar 16, 2009)

the law dont play here in fla. be real careful,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## ljjr (Mar 16, 2009)

rasta said:
			
		

> the law dont play here in fla. be real careful,,,,,p,l,r


 
and thats for real fl has one of the worst, if not THE most strict mj laws in the usa.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 16, 2009)

yep they have been busting all kind of grow's around north central florida
ocala has been going hardcore after growers glad i dont stay there


----------



## lizard (Mar 17, 2009)

ljjr said:
			
		

> and thats for real fl has one of the worst, if not THE most strict mj laws in the usa.


 fla is the second louisiana is by far the wortst unless you have deep pockets or the right last name


----------



## ganjadude11 (Apr 16, 2009)

so does the winter growing season start in november then?


----------

